# white table salt looking spots on fins - LNB and Clown fish



## iimprezza (May 24, 2010)

This is ich, right? how long does this take to cure? it's been in a treatment tank with Mardel's CopperSafe product in it for over 2 weeks now. Is there a better product out there maybe?

The clown fish has this grayish tiny tapioca looking thing stuck to it's bottom fin... also wondering what that is, if it's ich or not. 

Thank you for any help.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

what temp is your water at you could try bringing it up very slightly only like a degree or two that can help the fight the ick


----------



## iimprezza (May 24, 2010)

it's at 78 right now. (hawaii weather) btw, i put them in a hospital tank without the carbon filter. pulled them out when i started noticing the spots. the damsels that are left in the main tank are fine still.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No they aren't. 
If you have ick in the tank, then leaving ANY fish in that tank will guarantee that you will never get rid of the ick. The must all be removed and sent to the hospital tank.

The grey tapioca thing is not ick. I'm not sure what it IS without a picture, but it's not ick.

Coppersafe works fine, normally. You might be doing something wrong.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

sounds like you aren't dosing copper properly... a test kit will resolve this problem. If it is ich it should disappear with proper copper levels in about 3-6 days, but continue treatement for another 7 days afterward at least.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Yep that is ich for sure.


----------

